# Training Facility in Auburn, WA.



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I found this facility tonight while on Facebook. This place looks amazing! I think I am going to contact them about doing obedience classes with them, good price for my area too.

I know a long shot, but anyone locally go here? http://www.argusranch.com/ http://www.facebook.com/ArgusRanch

Found this on their trivia page...
# The first search and rescue dog on the scene of the
World Trade Center disaster on September 11. 2001, 
was Bear, an 11 year old Golden Retriever. He began recovery
efforts immediately, working 18 hour days in the beginning.

PET'S TEN COMMANDMENTS......... 

1. My life is likely to last 10-15 years. Any separation from you is likely to be painful. 

2. Give me time to understand what you want of me 

3. Place your trust in me. It is crucial for my well-being. 

4. Don't be angry with me for long and don't lock me up as punishment. You have your work, your friends, your entertainment, but I have only you. 

5. Talk to me. Even if I don't understand your words, I do understand your voice when speaking to me. 

6. Be aware that however you treat me, I will never forget it. 

7. Before you hit me, before you strike me, remember that I could hurt you, and yet, I choose not to bite you. 

8. Before you scold me for being lazy or uncooperative, ask yourself if something might be bothering me. Perhaps I'm not getting the right food, I have been in the sun too long, or my heart might be getting old or weak. 

9. Please take care of me when I grow old. You too, will grow old. 

10. On the ultimate difficult journey, go with me please. Never say you can't bear to watch. Don't make me face this alone. Everything is easier for me if you are there, because I love you so. 


~Now please pass this on to other pet owners. We do not have to wait for Heaven, to be surrounded by hope, love, and joyfulness. It is here on earth and has four legs!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I haven't heard of them but it looks like a nice place!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

we've viewed agility matches there. Nice place.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

HI! I live near you! Lola is 2 but I bet she would love to go to class!


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I met a woman that drives from eastern Washington over the mountains to take agility classes there. I hope to take classes there, someday, when my dog likes the car a little better. But, no, I haven't taken classes there yet.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I would love to take agility there too! It's much cheaper than the other place I was looking at in Maple Valley. We currently train in obedience in Sammamish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I live in Auburn. I am going to drive out there this weekend just to see how close it is and email the instructor about maybe watching a class.

Beautiful facility that's for sure!


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

I've never been there but it seems like a nice facility, I've been training Leo on my own since he was a puppy but I wonder if I could still take him for classes there? Not quite sure what level he would be placed in since he knows all the basic commands and some more.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

I will have to check this place out! I just got a puppy and yes I could use some obedience classes oh yeah it's for the dogs.. hehe.


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

Allie said:


> I will have to check this place out! I just got a puppy and yes I could use some obedience classes oh yeah it's for the dogs.. hehe.


For the longest time we contemplated on enrolling Leo into puppy classes but he was such a fast learner we ended up tackling the training on our own. How old is your pup?


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Bailey is 4 months old. I took her for a walk today and she is 'getting it' like heel and sit. Her breeder must of done a bit of work with her. She is almost completely house-trained and walking on leash is going well.
If I go for obedience classes I will probably wait until secondary type - I think she will get basic training pretty well.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Allie - My favorite place in the area, so far, is Seattle Humane Society in Bellevue. 

I also got a lot of recommendations for River Dog in Issaquah, but it was too long a drive for us.


----------

